

Ask HN: Review my weekend project - TVmemes.com - jiggity

Hi all!  We cooked this project up on Thurs/Fri in time for ROFLcon.  It was an experiment in Memetic Television.<p>TL/DR: It's like lolcats but for TV.<p>Looking for some usability feedback / general impressions / feature requests!  Appreciate the HN crowd taking the time to check it out.
======
hajrice
I love it. I just made a few, and tbh there's some pretty funny stuff on
there!

What did you build this in btw?

~~~
jiggity
We tried out Kohana, a php framework based off of CodeIgniter. Worked like a
charm, really fast dev time.

~~~
hajrice
I've worked in KO3, it's awesome!

------
jeremyisatmit
haha I love it! Already sunk a bunchof time looking at some of the funny
comics and making some. I think this could be really popular because images
like this are already starting to show up on the web... Have a proliferation
strategy? :)

~~~
jiggity
Yup! We figure we'll target fans of these shows who'll identify most with the
characters.

------
jiggity
Clickable: <http://tvmemes.com>

~~~
jiggity
Longer Rationale:

Memes arise because of shared experiences. Lolcats are funny because people
think kittens are cute. TV shows provide excellent content because millions of
people watch these shows everyday.

We can even imagine why TV memes might be funnier. When you see a meme based
on your favorite show, it is funnier because you have three seasons worth of
character development.

My personal favs: <http://tvmemes.com/?comic=122>
<http://tvmemes.com/?comic=119> <http://tvmemes.com/?comic=84>

------
cameronl
cool! is there a way we can vote on individual memes to get the best ones to
the top? some sort of vote per impression metric...

~~~
jiggity
We've got a few ideas on how to make browsing fresh and interesting for each
new visit.

For the minimum viable product, we determined randomized browsing was enough
to get a taste of the experience.

------
stryker
Looks pretty cool :D Keep me updated!

------
coskay
Loves it!

